# take a look, should i worry!?



## thestandard (Jan 12, 2008)

Is the yellowing on these plants something to worry about? I'm a beginner and nervous. I transplanted recently into 450% bigger pots then they were started in, shock? I thought it was nute deficiency and I've fed. Maybe over watering from the very wet new soil in the xplant? Help! Thanks

All my plants are droopy. on both of these plants of the very first leaf set (not cotyledons) have died and been plucked off cause they were so dead. One's next have just continued to lighten, the other's next is showing some more scary spots. 

Whats wrong? N def? MG def? Should I epsom salt the foilage once?

here's two plants, one bigger one has yellowing, one smaller one has some yellowing / brown spots. 

The new growth and some new shoots down on the bottom are all remaining green and healthy..


----------



## thestandard (Jan 12, 2008)

the dead leaves i plucked off the littler one


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 12, 2008)

give them some time to get used to the new home it may have fresher nutes in it and be causing the yellow but it doesn't seem to be much to worry about yet as the tops are green. the droopy can be strain related sometimes, but is usually a sign of needing water. if the top 2 inches of that soil is dry then they are thirsty. IMO id hold off any extra nutes till they look like they are accustomed to the new home.


----------



## thestandard (Jan 13, 2008)

it's not getting better. since the pictures the top has continued to grow, but it is a very bright green unlike previous growth.

the affected leaves arent getting better but are developing small brown spots.

all the other leaves are droooping and getting thin and pointier towards the tips.. any ideas/advice?

I was thinking it was xplant stress but it's been days now..

i raised the lights for fear of heat stress from 13-15" to 18-20"

I *DO* have new growth shoots coming at every node on every plant that is the right color. But they seem to have slowed down quite a bit.


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 13, 2008)

by any chance did you splash some nutes on those sick looking leaves


----------



## thestandard (Jan 13, 2008)

very possibly


----------



## snuggles (Jan 13, 2008)

Tell us about your soil and what you have been feeding them, this might help you and us out more to determine exactly what is going wrong with your babies there. Also what kind of water, what is the pH of the run off?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 13, 2008)

Nitrogen deficiency is what it looks like to me.

What kind of nutes are you using and how often do you use them? 

I'd almost bet a shot of N will straighten it right up.


----------



## thestandard (Jan 13, 2008)

see, i fed it with 1/2 dose grow big and it continued. dubba was saying the N (guano/peetmoss) in the much larger pots w/ the transplant may have caused too much N.. that was my first impression, two feedings in a row one a 1/4 then another at 1/2 didnt clear it up but maybe made it worse ><

everything about my grow you could possibly need to know is in my signature.


all the affected leaves are pretty much dead. some just very yellow and small brown spots.. hopefully it wont continue once these leaves finish dieing..


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 13, 2008)

id like to no what ur ph is at because mine did the same thing when my ph was messed up ,and it could also be the soil ,,so im wondering what ur ph is in the water before u put it in the pot


----------



## thestandard (Jan 13, 2008)

been using spring water or tap left out overnight.. havent checked ph, guess i ought to. guess that's the one thing I havent done. It would make some sense since it's only half of the plants in the exact same conditions. can't do that til tomorrow need to hit home depot for a tester


----------



## snuggles (Jan 13, 2008)

thestandard said:
			
		

> see, i fed it with 1/2 dose grow big and it continued. dubba was saying the N (guano/peetmoss) in the much larger pots w/ the transplant may have caused too much N.. that was my first impression, two feedings in a row one a 1/4 then another at 1/2 didnt clear it up but maybe made it worse ><
> 
> everything about my grow you could possibly need to know is in my signature.
> 
> ...



yeah if you transplanted into organic soil that already had food you should lay off on the FF, Also FF 1/2 dose is pretty strong IMO. Do you have a PPM meter? If so what is your run off? I'm with dubba on this one, too much for food for the young guys. You were right in thinking that you shouldn't feed before week 3, however it seems you transplanted right around that point, so you gave them some more food and then the nutes on top of it. 

Here's what I would do, be patient...don't expect things to be fixed overnight in soil. If things seem to be getting worse...FLUSH ASAP. I see you used some lime, but you might want to get some sort of cal mag supplement for down the line...I don't think that is really your problem (I see you know about epsom salts so use that), I think maybe you might have overfed a bit. But once again it is going to take time for things to clear up in soil.

Oh and if I missed any details, please forgive me I went through your journal but I'm also watching the football game...multi tasking is not my thing.


----------



## biggreenthings (Jan 13, 2008)

mine are doing this too.
not all of them,but a good bit.

ive recently transplanted them & switched from 24 to 18/6.
i try to water with only water from stores [ the tap is AWFUL. ]
but they needed it BAD & i watered them twice with the awful tap water.

i havent given them any nutes in a whil because they have been looking bad but i plan on it tonight. depending on how they are looking.

any suggestions?


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 13, 2008)

hey heres a good way to tell if you are over feeding  are there little Christal's near the drain holes of the pot


----------



## snuggles (Jan 13, 2008)

biggreenthings said:
			
		

> mine are doing this too.
> not all of them,but a good bit.
> 
> ive recently transplanted them & switched from 24 to 18/6.
> ...



If you are nervous about your tap and you must use it...boil it. If you have a ton of plants it's a PITA but for a couple just boil some water. let it cool to room temp. If you don't believe me check your PPM prior to boiling then check it after the boil, it will go down. Good luck guys, I hate having sick plants...no fun.


----------



## Hick (Jan 14, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> If you are nervous about your tap and you must use it...boil it. If you have a ton of plants it's a PITA but for a couple just boil some water. let it cool to room temp. If you don't believe me check your PPM prior to boiling then check it after the boil, it will go down. Good luck guys, I hate having sick plants...no fun.



.....Really??.. I've never tried this, but it would _seem_, to me, that boiling should, in theory at least, concentrate any minerals or nutrients in the water. After all, "steam" (water vapor/water) is being lost, woouldn't 'that' bring the ppm concentration UP?
  note: I am not disputing it, only questioning it..


----------



## thestandard (Jan 15, 2008)

Look at the pic, nothing really for me to say except notice the droopy leaves & healthy color on top half of the plant. Look at the diseased lower half.

This plant HAS been flushed. Any ideas? Age is 24 days.


----------



## vitaminwater (Jan 20, 2008)

mine look just like that


the droopyness will go away when u switch to flowering well it did for me anyway

and as for the lower leafs looking bad mine looked just like that also when i over fert with grow big but i just cut the dead leafs off and it slowly went away


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 21, 2008)

thestandard said:
			
		

> Look at the pic, nothing really for me to say except notice the droopy leaves & healthy color on top half of the plant. Look at the diseased lower half.
> 
> This plant HAS been flushed. Any ideas? Age is 24 days.



What is your drainage situation in those pots? I find it is necessary to add extra holes to the bottom of all my pots to ensure I have proper drainage. The reason why I ask is because the bottom left picture shows a white almost crust on top of your soil, I have found that is the first sign of poor drainage and over watering. Also, I have read that you need to be very light with the guano, it can and has been known to burn young roots. If that was my plant I would drill out a few more holes in the bottom and i would flush the plant out with tap water that has sat out overnight. You probably shouldnt even need to add any nutrients to that plant for at least a few weeks.


----------



## thestandard (Jan 21, 2008)

i have newer pics and questions in my journal


----------



## akirahz (Jan 21, 2008)

I say leave them alone for about 4 days, no water, nothing, just regular light cycle n see how they react


----------



## SouthernSlang (Jan 26, 2008)

MIRACID will do the job, trust me


----------

